# Promenea Meadow Gold



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2009)

A few months ago I asked for advice on how to grow this hybrid. I put it up on one of my shelves where it didn't particularly get a lot of light though my timers are on 16 hour cycles, and not particularly warm though not often below 64F. I did keep it moist. I got it off of our raffle table last Fall. It originally made it to our club a year or so ago when a vendor sent it for our main auction. I had looked up the flowers at the meeting and was bidding on it, but met stiff resistance. Since I knew the other bidder usually did very well with these types of orchids (central/south american smaller plants) I dropped out. 
She said when putting it on the raffle table "grows great, but won't flower". How many times have I thought that to myself about some of my own plants? 

I like bright yellow orchids enough that I lowered my standards and bought a hybrid  . It has maybe a dozen or so flower buds on the way. The buds did take a while to size up and then a few mornings ago I saw one of the buds had popped open. I can't detect any fragrance yet... will post more when more buds open up. Pictures were much brighter when I uploaded them than they appear here, but they are a bright yellow with a slight greenish cast to them.

Promenea Meadow Gold = Limelight x xanthina (from Oak Hill)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great! What a sunny yellow. I'm going to put mine in my new aquarium  and see if they do better in higher humidity.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 14, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow! that is way nicer than my Promenea. 
Mine is yellow with spots but the yellow doesn't seem as bright as yours.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 15, 2009)

very nice flower and plant!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap: Nice show! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> wow! that is way nicer than my Promenea.
> Mine is yellow with spots but the yellow doesn't seem as bright as yours.



I took the pictures in bright sun and the photo software did up the saturation a little. Looking at the pics and the plant, the pics are more intense yellow (though the flowers are nice and bright)
can't wait for more buds to open! Anyone know how long the flowers can last?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 15, 2009)

The back crossing of Prom. xanthina made the color more vibrant yellow. Nice, I like it!

Ramon


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Really nice, I've never seen one of these, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Great job! Prom. are something I never had luck w/! 


BTW, don't think we didn't notice that gigantic pot it's in! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 15, 2009)

Seems to me the flowers last a few weeks; I bought mine in flower and bud last year and I recollect having a long show of blooms.

CNYCharles - what is the growing medium that you have it in?

NYEric - what happened to yours?

Mine have a hard time keeping leaves. They get all fungus-spotty, turn yellow, and drop off. I've got them growing in spaghnum moss. I'm thinking of moving them into a bark mixture...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

I found out that I can't grow things w/ psuedobulbs.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> BTW, don't think we didn't notice that gigantic pot it's in! oke:


actually that's the pot it came in. sometimes when I'm not exactly sure what to do with something, it sits there as is for a while. I should probably repot it but not sure what to put it in

yoyo_jo - I'm not sure what it's planted in, my guess from what Donna usually has plants like this in would be a seedling bark mix with some charcoal and small sponge rock. If you notice, there are a few of these leaves that also have spots and are turning yellow


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

For reference sake, what size pot is it in?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

top view showing all of the pseudobulbs. I checked and it looks like it's potted in medium bark chunks that are broken down a fair amount. the pot is 3-1/4" square and nearly 4" tall. though a big pot it is nearly filled and soon will crawl over the edge


----------



## john mickel (Mar 15, 2009)

*Hoosier Orchids*

Leon grew the best of these crosses - maybe -2 weeks j


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

So, it's deceiving and almost a mini!!


----------



## nikv (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had one of these for almost ten years now. It blooms every year. The flowers on mine are a little more pale than yours, but I like it. Grows like a weed for me.


----------



## Paul (Mar 17, 2009)

very nice bloom and well grown plant!! good job!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a really nice one! Both of mine have bars..I'd like an unbarred one now!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2009)

toddybear said:


> That's a really nice one! Both of mine have bars..I'd like an unbarred one now!



maybe we can arrange a trade under the border sometime of divisions :ninja:


----------



## Bolero (Mar 19, 2009)

An exceptional Prom! Best one I've seen in years.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 19, 2009)

toddybear said:


> That's a really nice one! Both of mine have bars..I'd like an unbarred one now!




Just get out your eraseroke:


----------



## Bobc (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice.good color.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I'm a total sucker for yellow flowers and this guy's a beaut! Great job growing it as well. Nice photos too. Thanks for the look.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I smelled a tiny lemony scent last night!


----------

